
Test Your Creative Insight - Interactive Feature - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/12/07/science/20101207-puzzle-interactive.html?ref=science
======
sp332
Do they always play the negative before the positive? If so, maybe people are
just getting better at the game as they play more.

~~~
vegetish
No, not always. It shifts after a refresh.

I got 13 points after the negative image (first), and 11 points after the
positive image, which contradicts the research. I was in a pretty positive
mood before starting though, and then I started concentrating on the task,
which may or may not have had an influence. Also, the "positive/humorous"
video I found to be pretty boring, so maybe I got more annoyed than getting in
a good mood, because I just wanted to get on with the test.

